# How To Install GRUB on FreeBSD 10.1



## Ajay (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi,

I wanted to install GRUB on FreeBSD 10.1. 
When I try to install using "pkg install grub2/grub", I am getting package not found error.
I am new to FreeBSD. Kindly help me out in installing grub on 10.1.

Ajay


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2017)

FreeBSD 10.1 is end-of-life and not supported any more. Upgrade to 10.3.

https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html
Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

